# Coolest eyes of any frog



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

I just got in some of these little guys from malaysia and I absolutely love them. They are a small terrestrail species that live amungst the leaf litter, males are about 1 1/2 inches long and females are about 2 1/2 inches long. They have arguably some of the most unique eyes of any frog I have ever seen. Can any one guess the species?

One of the males









I just woke him up and he's trying to go back to sleep in the middle of his photo shoot









I'll get some better pictures tonight when they get up and start moving around.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

red-eye creeping frog. Sci name escapes me right now. They are IMO ugly little buggers but almost cute.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

wow those are really neat. are u gonna try breeding them? ive never seen em.. how did u come about these anyway?


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey its a Baby Gremlin!!!! :lol:


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

I imported some, I am keeping a pair and the rest should be availible in a week if you intrested pm me. They are called red eyed litter frogs or leptobrachium hendricksoni If I got a better picture you would see they are not ugly at all I just caught him at a bad time. You don't see leptobrachium often as they are rarely imported. Litter frogs are a really odd species liking in drying than most frogs but still damp. From what I have been able to find out about them, they're season pool breeders and produce tadpoles. When they are at the breeding pool is the only time they really seek out water, but I still offer them a water dish just in case. They also tend to walk instead of jump. I would say hendricksoni in my top 5 favorite frog species.

Danny


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

yea, well even from ur pics, they dont seem ugly at all to me, i think they are cute... i guess they are like pugs.


----------



## tedrock (Jul 11, 2007)

http://frogweb.org/SpeciesAccount.aspx?SpeciesID=356









i like this one better... more demon like


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm wondering how you got those pictures of my former mother-in-law :shock: 

Bill


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Talk about awesome eyes:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/.../frogs/images/primary/glass-tree-frog-big.jpg

I love glassfrogs.


----------



## tedrock (Jul 11, 2007)

that frog needs to cut back on the cronic


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

tedrock, i used to have a bullfrog with solid black eyes like that. wish i still had him to.


----------



## NWMusician (Apr 30, 2007)

That is leptobatrachium hendrickonii. I love them! I had a few last year but they didn't make it. I was VERY upset! Anyhow nice frogs!


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Just tossing up a few new pics of my group I intend to breed. They were calling up a storm last night. Hopefully when i move them to the 20glong in a few days I can get some eggs.


















These guys seem to be incredibly hardy.

Danny


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

*double post sorry*

Danny


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

elmoisfive said:


> I'm wondering how you got those pictures of my former mother-in-law :shock:
> 
> Bill


 You crack me up Bill :lol:


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

very tempting to buy a couple, great pics. do you have a recording of thier call?


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

No, I don't have a way of making one. They actually use a few different call all of them are either muffled honks or sounds like a duck chattering. It not really loud but it is definitely audible. I have a sale going through sunday on these guys if you are intrested.

Danny


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I like these.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

It looks like a gummy bear with eyes!!


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

looks like the hypnotoad


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I swear I have seen those eyes before...

I know where, that is what everyone's eyes look like in the morning after an evening at the bar at IAD!!!!





ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> I like these.


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Danny


----------



## jundox (Jul 5, 2007)

I have to go with the frog in Ed's post...
Centrolene ilex (Ghost Glass Frog)

Anyone know if somone here actually has, breeds, or sells those?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Breeds, yes... in their country of origin, or in institutoins. No true glass frogs in the hobby, altho some may eventually farmed from countries setting them up? Don't hold your breath...


----------



## jundox (Jul 5, 2007)

Ah well... I had looked around online for those before, but didn't have any luck... Figured I'd ask in here, but wasn't expecting much. Thanks tho.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

> looks like the hypnotoad


Hypotoad! That's the greatest television show ever!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I second that!


----------

